

Thrown to the Ad-Wolves... or, Learn from My AdWords Mistakes - prakash
http://www.juiceanalytics.com/writing/thrown-ad-wolves-or-learn-my-adwords-mistakes/

======
augustus
I used to be a big fan of Adwords. The customer service used to be awesome.

This year, I don't even get a response after sending multiple emails.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Ditto.

